# Panga Marine 19' Niente - New Build



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Panga Marine 19' Niete - New Build*

I was there today too. My buddy that had his boat stolen Tuesday was checking them out. We also went to Andros but WOW they are proud and PM builds a great boat and are real people. We test ride a 22 Friday am. I have been looking at them since they started 10 years ago and love em but I cant buy a new boat ( I'm to cheap ). Enjoy the build


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Panga Marine 19' Niete - New Build*

Pman, did you sell your other Panga?


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Panga Marine 19' Niete - New Build*



> Pman, did you sell your other Panga?


Hey Kooker, I didn't have a Panga. I did sell a ShadowCast a few weeks back though.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Whoops, for some reason I thought you did


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

You will love it!

I would also look at a 90hp Suzuki as the fuel burn is much less then the 90hp Etec.


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

> You will love it!
> 
> I would also look at a 90hp Suzuki as the fuel burn is much less then the 90hp Etec.


Thanks for the recommendation!

I spent more time wrestling over the motor than I'd like to admit. LOL Both are great motors for this boat, but at the end of the day when I considered all the factors & took into consideration our planned use of the boat, the Etec edged out the Suzuki. Two of main advantages as we saw it for our planned use was weight & maintenance - felt as though the Etec had an advantage there. So, we are willing to live with difference in fuel burn & need for XD 100 for the Etec.


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Stopped by the shop & took a few more pics today. Making Progress!!

Update 2 (4/1): Laying Down the Glass! 




























*Stringers*










*Console in the Mold*










*Bench Seat/Livewell in the Mold*


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Just got word that she's coming out of the mold tomorrow morning -- gonna head to the shop bright & early to snap some shots!!  ;D


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

*Update 3* (4/5): Coming out of the Mold


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

looking good


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats, I'm sure you and your family are gonna' dig it. I love the color too, probably cause I made the same choice 

Honeymoon ain't over with mine after 3 1/2 years now. Amazing boats and Rob and his team are first class in every respect...


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Stopped over the Panga Marine shop today to get a couple more images.

Update 4 (4/11): Gas Tank & Chase Installed


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking Good!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great documentation of your build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

It's gonna get real exciting from here as they finish up lamination by applying gelcoat paste, nonskid and installing the gunnel cap. Should begin rigging late next week!

Update 5 (4/18): Lamination Nearing Completion


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Paste is on & it's looking real good... heading to rigging next week for the home stretch!

Update 6 (4/22): Ready for Gelcoat & Nonskid


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

im diggin this boat. are there going to be in deck fish boxes by chance?


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Was at the shop today just in time to check out the final fitting of the gunnel cap.

Update 7 (4/25): Lamination Complete


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Progress! Delivery Scheduled for May 10th!

Update 8 (4/29): Rigging Has Begun


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

> im diggin this boat. are there going to be in deck fish boxes by chance?


I'm having them rig the boat with a cooler in the console seat & a livewell in the bench seat. The raised foredeck has a dry storage hatch & anchor locker.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Very impressed with your build! Nice boat. Wish you the best.


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Just waiting on the 90 Etec & 8' Talon!

Update 9 (5/3): Almost Done!!


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

This boat is awesome. It oozes cool.


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow thats a well finished boat by any means.
Lokks amazing, have fun with it!


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

> Wow thats a well finished boat by any means.
> Lokks amazing, have fun with it!


Thanks! I am so impressed with Panga Marine.. great people.. great boats!

Since I work weekends, my work schedule affords me to take time off during the week - so delivery day I'm taking her out! Can't wait.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome boat! 
I think those boats are probably the most versatile boats! I like the poling platform on the one next to yours as well.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

That is a sick looking boat!!!!! I wasnt a big fan of the Panga style boat, but this has got me changing my mind. I like the clean, simple, versatile, no clutter look with a hint of class. Well done man!!!


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

It's finally here! Took delivery of the boat Friday afternoon and had an opportunity to enjoy it with the family on Friday night (dinner) & Saturday (tubing), then took it out Monday and broke her in fishing.

All I can say is wow. The winds were up yesterday & I'm real happy how the boat chews up the slop! It's better than I had even hoped for.

Rob & Tom & the team at Panga Marine build a sweet ride!

Update 10 (5/14): Final Report!!

*Delivery Day*



















*Dinner with the Family*










*First Fish to the Boat*


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats a pefect family/fishing boat. Enjoy


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice! If you have a dog that rascal would love this boat.


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

> Nice! If you have a dog that rascal would love this boat.


Thanks! I do... 10 week old yellow lab.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Love your boat! how much did it run you? Ballpark figure


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

> Love your boat! how much did it run you? Ballpark figure


Thanks... mid thirties as it's rigged with all the goodies.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice, congrats!!


----------



## Fishboy4505 (Dec 8, 2012)

What size engine shaft is needed for this boat?


----------

